# Liveaboard marinas in miami



## GABY131

Good morning: 

I am in the process of buying my first sailboat and liveaboard. It is always that I've always wanted to do. I just finished taking sailing lessons in Biscayne Bay and I am reading and researching as much as I can about sailing, boats, and everything associated with the liveaboard lifestyle.

Trying to find info on how to go about reserving a spot in one of the local marinas here in Miami or a mooring. Do I need to have a sailboat first before putting my name on the list? Thank you. JC


----------



## ebs001

Phone the marinas. They are the ones who can answer your question.


----------



## sailor wench

The marinas in the Miami area that allow live aboards that I'm aware of, DO have waiting lists @ most of them, some lists being rather lengthy. You do not need to already have your boat, BUT you do have to be able to tell them what the length overall and the draft of the boat will be and most want the beam as well. Also, if you get put on the list and your name comes up and you do not have your boat ready to go into the slip immediately, you forfeit your spot and have to go back to the end of the list and wait all over again. 

However, there is one marina, in particular, that is worth all of this hassle, simply because of the extremely low cost and it's location...almost directly across the ICW from Miamimarina, the center of the city. The name of the marina is Pelican harbor Marina. It allows liveaboards all year, does not add on a live aboard fee (as alot of marinas do), and is only $21/ft/month, which is alomost unheard of in Miami. It is part of the state park system and this is why it's so inexpensive. Needless to say, there is a waiting list. They do not even charge seperately for electric! Their # 305-754-9330.
If you are willing to be about 8 miles North of Miami, another good price is at Hollywood Marina, which allows live aboards all year, has no live aboard fee, doesn't charge electric, and is $24.48/ft/month. Their # 954-921-3035.
Miami Beach Marina is $65/ft/month, with a $90 electric fee. Rickenbacker marina is $19.44/ft/month but adds a $120/month live aboard fee and Dinner Key marina is $21.40/ft/month 305-579-6980. These were the rates for 2010 and may have changed. I hope this helps!


----------



## sailor wench

Dinner Key also has moorings.....FYI


----------



## easygoing

You are correct Dinner Key has mooring bouy. It cost around $350.00 mo. but included in the rate is free dingy pickup and drop off.


----------



## bvander66

Spent a few months last year and year before at Dinner Key. Great place, very friendly staff. Mooring fee includes dingy dockage, showers, weekly pump out and laundry access. As well they run a curtousy launch from 8am to ~5pm. Staff is super friendly and helpful. Bus stop right there, close to a lot of shops and metro rail. They have a dock avail which you can book for 2 hrs to fill watertanks, wash down ect.


----------



## Melrna

I live in Rickenbacker Marina. Nice place to live. Great hurricane hole and only marina to survive Andrew and Wilma. PM me if you have any questions. BTW my Hunter 36 is for sale.


----------



## sailortrash

Have you thought about going else where? Wilmington NC is a great place and good dockage for 8.00 per ft a month


----------

